# Texas Haunters Convention 2020



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

For those who may be wondering Texas Haunters Convention is still happening July 25th and 26th. As far as I know, it is the only Halloween convention that is happening. It is open to the public and it is for both pro and home haunters. www.texashauntersconvention.com they have a Facebook page as well.


----------

